# Fuchs



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

Servus Naturfreunde

Soeben war bei uns im Garten ein Fuchs.

   

Die schlechte Bildquali zu entschuldigen, kommt vom Fliegengitter vor der Terrassentür, vom Wohnzimmer aus fotografiert.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: Bin noch ganz aufgeregt, denn wann bekommt man schon einen so Hautnah (2m) zu sehen.


----------



## Uli (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

hallo helmut,
schön das dir solche aufnahmen in deinem garten gelingen,daran sieht man doch das es bei dir noch natur gibt.
an dem teller sieht man ja das du auch ein haustier hast,hoffentlich ist es kein tollwut gefährdetes gebiet.
gruß uli


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Servus Uli

Natur Pur, haben wir Gott sei Dank, noch bei uns  .
Haustiere, ja zwei süsse Katzen, 
Cleo
 

Pico
 

die aber nur im Haus leben und nicht nach draussen dürfen.
Daher ist Tollwut für unsere Katzen kein Thema.

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Redlisch (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Hallo Helmut

Das gleiche Erlebniss hatte ich vor 4 Wochen auch.
Ich schaute gegen 3.00 Uhr noch Fernsehen als das Licht durch die Bewegungsmelder hinter den Haus anging.
Ich ging zur Terassentür um zu schauen was da rumläuft, normaler weise ein Igel oder eine Katze.

Vor mir stand Meister Reineke 
Das kam wohl für uns beide etwas unerwartet, so das wir beide wie angewurzelt dastanden. Er ging dann langsam unter den __ Tannen weiter, ein Glück für ihn das die Hunde nicht mit rauskamen ...
Ich weis nicht wie er überhaupt auf das Grundstück kam, es ist komplett eingezäunt.

Axel

PS: Einen Dachs haben wir auch, der dreht an der anderen Seite des Zaunes abends seine Runde.
Das macht er aber erst seit wir ihn Nachts im Feld mal begegnet sind. Ich ging mit den Hunden eine Nachtrunde mit Taschenlampe.
Er kreuzte direkt vor uns den Weg. Die Hunde waren sich nicht sicher was man mit dem Gesellen anfangen sollen, aber als er sich dann Breit machte und zu knurren anfing, blieb man in sicherer Entfernung. Er ging dann seiner Wege und seit diesem Tag kommt er Regelmäßig bei uns vorbei.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Servus Axel

Als ich Aug in Aug gegenüber gestanden bin, traute ich mich garnicht atmen, aber dann hab ich doch schnell noch die beiden Fotos geschossen.



> Ich weis nicht wie er überhaupt auf das Grundstück kam, es ist komplett eingezäunt


Soviel ich weis, graben die sich unter dem Zaun durch, oder sie finden eine Lücke. Die können wie Katzen, durch Spalten durch, die nicht größer wie der Kopf sind (Tast- bzw. Schnurrhaare).

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Redlisch (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Axel
> Soviel ich weis, graben die sich unter dem Zaun durch, oder sie finden eine Lücke. Die können wie Katzen, durch Spalten durch, die nicht größer wie der Kopf sind (Tast- bzw. Schnurrhaare).



Das war auch meine Befürchtung, also am nächen Tag eine Kontrolle der Einzäunung... nicht das die Hunde mit einmal draussen sind.

Nichts zu finden, keine grabe oder kratzspuren, bleibt nur übrig das er drüber geklettert/gesprungen  ist.

Axel


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Servus Axel

Das ist aber ungewöhnlich  

Da muß in Eurem Garten was sehr anziehendes für ihn gewesen sein  

War das vielleicht während der, wie sagt man den bei Füchsen  , Rolligkeit, Balz oder ...  , du weist schon was ich meine  .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Janski (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Echt tolle Fotos, auf dem ersten Bild guckt der aber dumm aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Servus Janski

Hab ihn ja voll erwischt  , aber ich habe auch nicht schlecht geschaut, als er da stand :schizo .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Annett (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir sagen lassen, mit Dachsen wäre nicht zu spaßen. 
Wenn die auf einen Menschen losmarschieren - na dann Gute Nacht. (ich hoffe, das gehört nicht zum Jägerlatein.  )

Wir haben einige Dachsbauten auf den Feldern oder im angrenzenden Wald. Die Erdlöcher sind beeindruckend!
Einen Fuchs hab ich am alten Wohnort auch schon abends in der Dämmerung gesehen - ich hab ihn lieber per Stimme vertrieben. 
Möchte nicht, dass eines meiner "Tierchen" an Tollwut eingeht. So nah an menschlichen Behausungen... das muss nicht sein. 
Und z.B. dieses Jahr gibts fette Mäuse im Überfluß.


----------



## Janski (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Digicat das kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen.


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fuchs*

Hallo,


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hab mir sagen lassen, mit Dachsen wäre nicht zu spaßen.
> Wenn die auf einen Menschen losmarschieren - na dann Gute Nacht. (ich hoffe, das gehört nicht zum Jägerlatein.  )


Wenn man sich seine Größe anschaut (er kann sich ziemlich Breit machen  )und seine Krallen sieht, so möchte ich mich mit ihm nicht anlegen.
Ich denke mal das dabei erhebliche Verletztungen auftreten.
Bei uns hat er sich mit drohgebärden zufrieden gegeben und ist weitergezogen, ich denke mal er hat gesehen das er beeindruckt hatte.
Obwohl er ja nur von Pflanzen (Obst, Wurzeln) und Kleintieren (Mäuse,Würmern...) lebt, ist er doch sehr Wehrhaft.

Axel


----------

